# Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?



## muadib (13. August 2018)

*Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

Hallo,

meine Grafikkarte kommt zwar nicht ganz an die offiziellen Mindestanforderungen ran, aber durch übertakten konnte ich zumindest folgende Ergebnisse in Benchmarks erzielen.
Ist es bei dieser Leistung sinnvoll eine Vive zu kaufen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

Von welcher GPU reden wir denn genau? Eine R9 290X mit 8 GB VRAM? Oder eine R7 250 mit nur 1 GB? ^^


----------



## Wladitsch (13. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

Moin. 

Um welche GPU genau es sich handelt würde mich auch interessieren.
Ich nutze meine Vive mit nem Non-K 3770  und ner 1070 von Gainward (geniales Kühldesign), die GPU läuft mit 2100Mhz stabil. 
Grundsätzlich läuft es bei mir auch in höheren Einstellungen rund aber du merkst in VR sofort wenn ein Frame fehlt. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, Abstriche muss ich regelmäßig machen und darauf kannst du dich sehr sicher auch einstellen. 
Wird langsam Zeit für nen Launch seitens Nvidia...

Gruß Wladitsch


----------



## muadib (13. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

Es ist eine 7950 mit 3GB RAM.

Wie aussagekräftig sind die Benchmarks, die ich gemacht habe, um die Leistung der GPU für VR zu bestimmen? Zumindest für jemanden der noch keine Ahnung von VR hat, sehen diese eigentlich nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

Naja, eine GTX 1070 ist locker doppelt so schnell wie deine 7950. Wenn Wladitsch da schon teilweise gerne mehr Performance hätte, wird das bei dir wohl erst recht der Fall sein. Du kannst es natürlich aber versuchen. Wenn dir die Leistung nicht reicht, musst du halt wenigstens 300€ in die Hand nehmen, um ein ordentliches GPU Upgrade zu erhalten...


----------



## muadib (13. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

Meine GPU erreicht in ihrem jetzigen Zustand ca. 90-95% der minimalen Systemanforderungen (R9 290). Reicht es aus, bei Bedarf einfach ein paar Details abzuschalten?


----------



## micha34 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

Beim Steam VR Test ist die Grakikleistung nichteinmal Anfangs des grünen Bereich ausreichend.
In deinem Fall werden selbst die einfachsten Demos zur Ruckelorgie.

Deine CPU ist aber absolut ausreichend.

Als Einstieg würde ich als Mindestanforderung eine GTX 980 oder GTX 1060 empfehlen und diese noch möglichst hoch übertaktet.


----------



## muadib (13. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*



micha34 schrieb:


> Beim Steam VR Test ist die Grakikleistung nichteinmal Anfangs des grünen Bereich ausreichend.
> In deinem Fall werden selbst die einfachsten Demos zur Ruckelorgie.
> 
> Deine CPU ist aber absolut ausreichend.
> ...



Für AMD GPUs würde es also bedeuten, dass 390x, Fury oder Vega empfehlenswert sind. Da ich momentan aber ungern 1000€ für VR ausgeben will, werde ich den Kauf erstmal verschieben.

Danke für den Rat.


----------



## micha34 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

RX580 und etwas übertakten. Die Karte ist ohne Übertaktung ja fast auf GTX 980 Niveau.
Die Rift hat ein sehr gut funktionierendes ASW und käme deshalb mit etwas weniger Grafikleistung aus.

Rift und RX580 (je nach Modell) wären wohl ca. 600 Euro und ein paar kaputte.


----------



## HyperBeast (14. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

Unter GTX 1070 Niveau würde ich die Finger davon lassen, da es bei dem Pixelbrei sehr schnell Sinn macht mit 4K Downsampling zu spielen um etwas Schärfe reinzubekommen. Erhöht auch die Immersion immens wenn ich Assetto Corsa in 4K Downsampling spiele. ASW ist ganz ok aber es sollte in der Grundleistung schon ordentlich Dampf sein, VR ist ganz einfach eine neue Technologie und benötigt Dampf. Mit 45 ASW zu spielen anstatt mit echten 90fps Cap ist eben doch ein Unterschied.

Also entweder Budget den Anforderungen anpassen oder die Finger davon lassen. Immerhin kostet die Vive verdammt viel Geld, gefühlt ist die Vive ja mehr Wert als der ganze Rechner. 

Ach und überhaupt ist ASW nur für die Oculus Rift verfügbar. Zudem wurde der Support meines Wissens in neueren Programmen eingestellt, darauf würde ich also nicht bauen. Bin da allerdings nicht mehr ganz so informiert, da ich die Rift wenig nutze.


----------



## micha34 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

ASW macht Unspielbares spielbar.
Damit kann man beim VR Einstieg gut mit Leben.
Ansonsten gilt natürlich für VR,die stärksten Karten die es gibt um ASW nicht nutzen zu müssen.
ASW soll Gerüchten zufolge mit der 2. Brillengeneration verschwinden.
Bei der 1. Generation bleibts.


----------



## HyperBeast (15. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

Ist doch völlig egal wenn es um die HTC Vive geht.

Zweitens ASW einstellen und überall zum laufen zu bringen ist wohl kaum Sinn der Sache. Das Budget stimmt nicht fertig. Entweder man spielt mit den VR Brillen wie es vom Entwickler vorgesehen und empfohlen wird oder man muss eben warten. An die VR Brille muss man sich generell erstmal gewöhnen und selbst wenn ASW funktioniert dauert auch das erstmal eine Weile. Ich bemerke es sehr wohl wenn ASW anspringt. Mit 45fps auf der Oculus Rift ist Spaß was anderes.....

Neue Technologie = teuer!


----------



## micha34 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*



HyperBeast schrieb:


> I
> 
> Zweitens ASW einstellen und überall zum laufen zu bringen ist wohl kaum Sinn der Sache.



Ist Sinn der Sache.
Genau dafür ist ASW da.So hat es der Entwickler vorgesehen.

Da die GTX1070 ebenso die 90Fps in entsprechenden Spielen nicht halten kann wird damit ebenfalls ASW benötigt.
Der Unterschied zwischen AA2x und AA4x ist deutlich grösser als ASW ein oder Aus.


----------



## HyperBeast (16. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*



HyperBeast schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal wenn es um die HTC Vive geht.



Sinnlose Diskussion über ASW im Oculus Rift Developer Kit wenn das Thema von der Vive handelt. 

Ich kann nur sagen entweder richtig Geld in die Hand nehmen oder es sein lassen. Vive selber kostet ja mehr als CPU und GPU zusammen. Das kann man machen aber mit 45fps und ASW macht spielen keinen Spaß mehr. ASW in Spielen einstellen ist auch erstmal eine Herausforderung und vor allem die Key Bindings richtig zu belegen.

Viel Spaß ich bin raus

Mein System:

5820K + GTX 1080 + Oculus Rift


----------



## micha34 (17. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*



HyperBeast schrieb:


> Sinnlose Diskussion über ASW im Oculus Rift Developer Kit wenn das Thema von der Vive handelt.



Zeigt,das die Rift öfters die bessere Wahl wäre,was vor einem Kauf wie in diesem Fall durchaus sinnvoll ist.



HyperBeast schrieb:


> Das kann man machen aber mit 45fps und ASW macht spielen keinen Spaß mehr. ASW in Spielen einstellen ist auch erstmal eine Herausforderung und vor allem die Key Bindings richtig zu belegen.



ASW einstellen,die Herausforderung?? FPS Zählen schafft ASW auch ganz alleine,kannst du Aktivieren oder auch nicht.
Du meinst evtl die SS Einstellungen einzelner Spiele über Liste?
Wäre auch nur eine bequeme Zusatzoption und Kinderkram.

Ich bin mir eher ziemlich sicher das du überhaupt keine Rift besitzt,denn dann müsste die so ganz anders als meine sein.


----------



## Kiesewetter (28. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

Also, ein Freund von mir nutzt eine Oculus Rift mit einer R9 290 mit einem i5 und alles läuft problemlos. Meine 1070er Nvidia hat bei VR eine durchschnittliche Auslastung von vielleicht 60-70%! Also, so extrem sind die Anforderungen anscheinend auch nicht. Allerdings braucht eine Vive wohl mehr Leistung im Vergleich, seitdem sie von Oculus die Software deutlich optimiert haben. Ich würde einfach mal eine VR-Brille anschließen und es testen. Grau ist bekanntlich alle Theorie und nur die Praxis wird die Frage klar beantworten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*

Ich hab die Windows Mixed Reality am Anfang mit einer RX480 8GB @Stock betrieben. Ich habe keine negativen Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Wie es bei anderen Brillen aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## micha34 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Habe ich genug Leistung für VR?*



Kiesewetter schrieb:


> Also, ein Freund von mir nutzt eine Oculus Rift mit einer R9 290 mit einem i5 und alles läuft problemlos. Meine 1070er Nvidia hat bei VR eine durchschnittliche Auslastung von vielleicht 60-70%!



Bei entsprechend grafisch wenig anspruchsvollen Spielen oder bei runtergeschraubter Grafikqualität kommt das schon hin.
Aber die Grafik in VR ist weit entfernt von den klassischen AAA Spielen für PC.
VR Grafik bis Minimum runterzusetzen sieht wenig prall aus.

Die 1070 hält auch bei voller Auslastung die 90FPS in z.B "Robo Recall" nicht,selbst ohne Nutzung von SS.

Da gibt es so usselige VR Demos wie "Show it 2me" da hält meine GTX980 OC ohne Limitierung durch PT mit auf 1,275V hochgesetzter GPU Spannung bei 1,55Ghz Kern und 2,1Ghz Speicher die erforderlichen 90Fps.
Das wars dann schon. Für grafisch anspruchsvolleres springt ASW in die Bresche.

Deaktiviere ich HT,ruckeln schon Demos wie "War Robots VR" oder "Aircraft" und auf meiner Plattform läuft nur die Rift!

Mit einem i5 8600k wirds aber schon laufen.Problemlos in Verbindung mit einer R9 290,kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen.
Aber ich weiss jetzt nicht,welche OC supergamingxl Versionen der 290 im Umlauf waren die  schneller als die GTX980 sind.


----------

